# Imodium vs. other opiate drugs (codeine)



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Does anyone have experience taking an opiate like codeine for daily maintenence? I have read about this and wanted opinions. And what side effects did you have? How does it compare to Imodium?When I had hernia surgery last August 2010, I was "normal" for the first time in years for a few days after the surgery. I'm guessing that I had such a high dose of some opiate drug, or the anesthesia, that it stopped my intestines flat. When they started up again 2 days later I felt great for a couple days. When I take Imodium, the side effects are worse than the cure. I have to pee really badly all the time, and I get horrible gas, way beyond normal. Also bad cramps and bloating. I know that I do not get these side effects with Vicodin, but Vicodin doesn't even effect my bowels.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> I take codeine phosphate and imodium.. if the doctor gives you codeine.. you might be able to just take the codeine and this will calm down your ibs..I think i just take imodium instants just incase..


Do you get side effects from either drug?


----------



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

I wish I could take codeine. I was very happy when I got some from my doc for emergencies but I have noticed, especially the last time I took it, that I got SEVERE nausea. The nausea was worse than the pain! Has anyone else had that happen?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I have nausea from some other meds I have had to use and I learned to take some Ginger capsules With the med. That really helped!


----------



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Ive been on codeine for a few years now. I was a little drowsy at first but that soon passes. I empty myself of a morning and then take a codeine tablet. Helps control things for several hours. for long journeys or if i am away from a toilet for more than a few hours i'll take a second tablet about 30 mins after the firs. Only drawback im aware of is headaches after long term use. I try to take a day off my codeine each week to prevent becoming addicted to it. I didnt get on very well with immodium, seem to increase cramping and discomfort and was less effective than the codeine


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One of the problems that can then lead to more dependence on the meds than just diarrhea control is in some people after some length of time pain nerves can be sensitized so you may end up with pain or more pain than you have. The good news is the opiate will temporarily relieve the opiate induced pain, but that does make it much harder to stop.Also, usually opiates taken just to feel better emotionally (get high) often is more of a risk than if you take them for pain control in terms of addiction. Addiction risk is typically lower in patients that need pain management then in people that take them just for fun.As with anything, you don't know if you will get in trouble (narcotic bowel syndrome, which happens with or without IBS in chronic opiate use or addiction) until you get in trouble. If there is no addiction history with you or your family you are typically less likely to get addiction problems, but you never really know.


----------



## slotaddict (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, I had great relief with Percocet...I had an operation on my arm and I was "normal" for about a month, it was heaven.. no doctor ever wanted to prescribe percocet for me for daily maintenance....oh well it was great while it lasted...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah but if you were on it all the time... eventually it would be the opposite of great.


----------



## allison87 (Apr 27, 2010)

I had those side effects with Imodium, too. I didn't like it! Also it got to the point where I needed at least 8 pills at once to see annnnyyyy difference in bowel movemenrts.Last year I was put on Tincture of Opium. It did help a little. It tasted awful though, and you really have to be careful with the dose, as it can be poisonous (at maybe even a few teaspoons of it) they will give you a little dropper for it. But then my symptoms expanded...was diagnosed late in the summer with Fibromyalgia, and now probably Chronic Fatigue, so they put me on a lot of new medicines, Neurontin, antidepressants, and so on, and thought that Opium and these wouldn't mix too well.I saw it as: even if I have several bowel movements a day, there are times when I am not actively...well, you know.







but the pain and fatigue are all the time.I am on Vicodin now for Costochondritis, but I have no idea if it works, maybe it could be the reason I've lapsed into constipation this past week! Interesting.


----------



## allison87 (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh sorry







double reply there...


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I know that codeine is a very mild opiate, yet still an opiate. Addiction potential is there but it's not oxycontin or morphine etc... It's also not as strong as vicodin, but I know that it's constipation properties are pretty good, whereas vicodin doesn't do a thing in that department. At least not with one dose.I wonder when that other opiate drug similar to Imodium comes out?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive been taking codeine for about 9 months and it helps with my IBS,i go 2 to 3 times in morning and none afterwards.Ive taken it in the past so it has no painkilling effect on me at all and no addictive effect either.Its not a nice thing to take long term but seems to be a last resort for doctors.


----------



## totalhysteria (Feb 11, 2010)

jmc09 said:


> Ive been taking codeine for about 9 months and it helps with my IBS,i go 2 to 3 times in morning and none afterwards.Ive taken it in the past so it has no painkilling effect on me at all and no addictive effect either.Its not a nice thing to take long term but seems to be a last resort for doctors.


I have taken codeine in the past, but the stuff I was prescribed was always codeine phosphate - it never seemed to work as well as the dihydrocodeine that you find in pain killers. I enquired about being prescribed the dihydrocodeine but was told that as I was not in pain, I couldn't have it but could be given the phospahte (which didn't do much)I can take immodium as even the tiniest amount seals my insides up for the best part of a week, and its quite uncomfortable.The best thing I have found so far has been Collis Browne mixture (which has a low dose of morphine in it) That seems to work well at stopping the D without entombing my insides forever an a day.I only ever take it when I really really need too though, as I know that morphine can be highly addictive.Just my tuppence worth.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes it is codeine phosphate, i just call it codeine for short.Its the only thing that works for me currently.


----------



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

I wish I could try the codeine, but codeine of any type causes me to start itching terribly....over my entire body. Sort of feels like millions of tiny bugs crawling around beneath my skin.I've read about people taking Imodium, but I'm a bit afraid to try it due to what I read here about it causing constipation. I've had severe constipation before, and it isn't much fun. I think I'd rather have the diarrhea any day.My gastro-doc prescribed me Levsin, but only 10 tablets. I haven't even tried it yet because I don't want to use up all the tablets. I'm waiting to use it when an emergency occurs out in public.I've enjoyed reading your posts, as I'm eager to learn about other people's experiences and their successes.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Why dont you just try a low dose of imodium to begin with and then see what dose works for you,its harmless.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Spazzy break the tablest in half or in quarters! That way you will not become constipated. You will be able to tell right away if it is too much and you can take a stool softener etc if you are worried. BTW Levsin isn't an anti-diarrheal. It isn't designed to stop diarrhea... only slow gut contractions.


----------



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

BQ said:


> Spazzy break the tablest in half or in quarters! That way you will not become constipated. You will be able to tell right away if it is too much and you can take a stool softener etc if you are worried. BTW Levsin isn't an anti-diarrheal. It isn't designed to stop diarrhea... only slow gut contractions.


Thanks, BQ. I didn't realize that about the Levsin. I honestly thought the Levsin would stop both the cramping and the urgency, along with the diarrhea. As I said, I haven't tried it yet. I feel as if I need to save those 10 tablets for when I'm out in public.As for Imodium, I'm buying some this weekend, and I'm going to try it, too.I like the idea of cutting them in half, or even in quarters. I'll try doing that.I am attempting to be much more proactive about my IBS. It has been painful and debilitating for 30 years, and I just sort of took it in stride. But I'm sick of it, and sick of my quality of life being diminished.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

The good news about Imodium is that unless you take 4+ pills, you'll be back on the toilet the next day.The bad news about Imodium is that unless you take 4+ pills, you'll be back on the toilet the next day.


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

PD85 said:


> When I take Imodium, the side effects are worse than the cure. I have to pee really badly all the time, and I get horrible gas, way beyond normal. Also bad cramps and bloating. I know that I do not get these side effects with Vicodin, but Vicodin doesn't even effect my bowels.


FINALLY someone else who seams to pee like mad when taking immodium. I tell the specialists and they just laugh 'Oh really? How Weird' I find the capsules (purple and green) are better for this than the caplets, they never let me stop peeing. Solves one issue for when you go out but peeing every 10 mins is no fun either.I tend to take codiene when needed and only resort to Imodium when I really really have to bung myself up good and proper (because they loose there effect if I take too much too often). I don't think I have any side effects from codiene - other than possibly the peeing issue, cant pin point as I take codiene first then immo if it fails to work enough. Of course, it can be addictive though.And yeah after I had surgery and had so much codiene I was bunged up for about 5 days.. very odd for me but hey I wasn't complaining aha nice change to be honest.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Codeine can also make you urinate more,it says so on the drug packet inserts.Imodium would normally do the opposite,I suppose,as it dries up the body fluids.But with IBS,almost everybody's different.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

thePIXEL said:


> FINALLY someone else who seams to pee like mad when taking immodium. I tell the specialists and they just laugh 'Oh really? How Weird' I find the capsules (purple and green) are better for this than the caplets, they never let me stop peeing. Solves one issue for when you go out but peeing every 10 mins is no fun either.I tend to take codiene when needed and only resort to Imodium when I really really have to bung myself up good and proper (because they loose there effect if I take too much too often). I don't think I have any side effects from codiene - other than possibly the peeing issue, cant pin point as I take codiene first then immo if it fails to work enough. Of course, it can be addictive though.And yeah after I had surgery and had so much codiene I was bunged up for about 5 days.. very odd for me but hey I wasn't complaining aha nice change to be honest.


Yea I have to pee every 30 minutes for the first 4 hours or so after a couple Imodium... it's really annoying because the urge is STRONG. No car rides that's for sure.Is it really noticeable between the caplets and capsules? I may have to try some different forms of Imodium and see how I react...


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah since I switched it seams to happen less.. but will still happen sometimes so it's very hard to know if it's the different form of immo that does it or if it's a mix of things that I do/take/eat. I've even stopped having any caffeine in case it's that which is making it worse. I was iffy before going the cinema one time, took codiene, then immo after the codiene didn't work quick enough and oh my god... could not stop peeing it was so embarrassing. Had to climb over people about 10 times =/


----------

